# Programmieren lernen !!!



## Terrorpain (10. Januar 2011)

Hey Com,
seit einigen Tagen bin ich am überlegen , welche Programmiersprache ich erlernen soll.

Ich habe Goggle schon durchforstet! 

Bin völliger Neuling in dieser Welt und habe den Kopf voll er verschiedener Programmiersprachen (C++ usw.).

Ich weiß nur nicht mit welcher Programmiersprache ich anfangen soll.
Manche Leute sagen fang mit Java an und andere wieder sagen fang sofort mit C++ an.

Ich möchte später in Richtung Spieleprogrammierung gehen!

Könnt ihr mir helfen???

Dankeschön im voraus!! 

mfg Terrorpain !!


----------



## sasdensas (10. Januar 2011)

Hast Du Dir schon mal C# angeschaut? Damit ist auch Spieleprogrammierung ohne Probleme möglich. Java und C++ sind mittlerweile keine schönen Sprachen mehr. Java ist total verbuggt und teilweise veraltet, C++ ist für den Einstieg auch nicht der beste Weg. C# hat eine ähnlich Syntax wie Java, ist jedoch komplett Objektorientiert und bietet modernere Features gegenüber Java. Microsoft bietet kostenlos ein Komplettpaket zur Spieleprogrammierung bereit (XNA Game Studio). Da Du dich erstmal mit den Grundlagen beschäftigen musst, kannst Du kostenlos Visual C# 2010 Express Edition verwenden. Galileo bietet zudem noch ein kostenloses openbook dazu an Visual C# 2010.


----------



## KaitoKid (10. Januar 2011)

C++ ist schon nicht so schwer, aber C# ist auch *erstmal* eine gute Wahl!


> in Richtung Spieleprogrammierung



Wenn du an richtigen Computerspielen mitarbeiten willst, geht kein Weg an C++ vorbei. Wenn du C++ kannst, hast du schonmal DirectX, OpenGL, OpenCL usw. auf deiner Seite.



> Microsoft bietet kostenlos ein Komplettpaket zur Spieleprogrammierung bereit (XNA Game Studio).


Das ist zwar erstmal gut, um ein paar Sachen zu machen, aber lern erstmal die Sprache richtig.


----------



## Terrorpain (10. Januar 2011)

danke probiere ich ma aus danke für den tipp 

ich lerne erst ma c# als anfang


----------



## Puepue (10. Januar 2011)

Der Spieleentwcikler braucht ja eher C++ - aber dazu gibt es hier einen ewig langen Thread, wo du sicher auch fündig wirst, was einige Fragen ageht:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...sign/81564-welche-sprache-fuer-anfaenger.html


----------



## KingofKingzZ (10. Januar 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach kann man zu beginn ruhig mit C++ anfangen, so schwer ist der Einstieg auch wieder nicht. (Gut, ich habe bis jetzt fast nur C++ geschrieben^^) 
Wenn du die Grundlagen dann einigermaßen beherrschst, kannst du auch schon anfangen *kleinere 2D* Spiele zu proggen. Dazu würde sich z.B. die sfml anbieten, ist wirklich sehr einfach zu bedienen und Objektorientiert.


----------



## sasdensas (11. Januar 2011)

Schau Dir einfach beide Programmiersprachen an. Starte einfach mit den Wikipedia-Artikeln und vllt. noch den weiterführenden Links. Die Tendenz der Spieleentwicklung geht heutzutage Richtung C#. Neue Spieleschmieden suchen daher C#-Entwickler. Die alten Hasen suchen dann eher den erfahrenen C++Hacker, um die bestehende Engine zu erweitern/verbessern. C# eigenet sich natürlich für DirectX und OpenGL. Die Programmiersprache nimmt Dir viele Probleme ab, mit denen Du unter C++ teilweise wochenlang die Zähne ausbeißt. Ist aber auch als Vorteil zu sehen, da Du dadurch mehr Erfahrung sammelst. Was die Geschwindigkeit betrifft, ists völlig wurscht welche Programmiersprache man nimmt. Der Unterschied ist minimal. In manchen Dingen ist C# schneller als C++ und vice versa...
Wennste C# drauf hast, kannste mit wenig Einarbeitung in Java oder in C++ programmieren.


----------



## UltraGraniat (17. Januar 2011)

Ich kann meinem Vorposter einfach nur zustimmen.

Fang mit sehr bekannten Tutorials wie bei Wikipedia an und erarbeite dir eine Basis, sodass du dann praktisch per Strukogramm und Basisskill dir das zusammenscripten kannst, was du haben willst.

lg. Ultra


----------



## Hydroxid (17. Januar 2011)

Hi,
ich perönlich ;D empfehle dir ein Buch zu kaufen. Da kannst du auch mal drin schauen wenn du mal kein PC zur Hand ahst. Kannst halt nichts ausprobieren aber um ein Buch komme ich beim Programmieren nicht herum! ;D
Mfg


----------



## Enrico (18. Januar 2011)

Ich empfehl dir dringend ein Buch und zwar  "Head First Programming". Sehr sehr gut gemachtes Buch für den Anfang aus dem man trotzdem viel mitnehmen kann.


----------



## GTA 3 (20. Januar 2011)

sasdensas schrieb:


> Hast Du Dir schon mal C# angeschaut? Damit ist auch Spieleprogrammierung ohne Probleme möglich. Java und C++ sind mittlerweile keine schönen Sprachen mehr. Java ist total verbuggt und teilweise veraltet, C++ ist für den Einstieg auch nicht der beste Weg. C# hat eine ähnlich Syntax wie Java, ist jedoch komplett Objektorientiert und bietet modernere Features gegenüber Java. Microsoft bietet kostenlos ein Komplettpaket zur Spieleprogrammierung bereit (XNA Game Studio). Da Du dich erstmal mit den Grundlagen beschäftigen musst, kannst Du kostenlos Visual C# 2010 Express Edition verwenden. Galileo bietet zudem noch ein kostenloses openbook dazu an Visual C# 2010.


Aha Java verbuggt und veraltet .. Gehts noch, Java ist eines der führenden Programmiersprachen für Mobilgeräte.


----------



## KaitoKid (22. Januar 2011)

Wen interessieren denn Mobilgeräte?


----------



## Enrico (22. Januar 2011)

Da gibts genug Leute


----------

